# High-res cutaway of BMW Boxer motor



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

If you are into BMW motorcycles, you'll like this. And if you're not, the first version of this engine was around years before the first BMW automobile.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Jon, have you been to the Zentrum? They have an outstanding bike display, as well as motors.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> Jon, have you been to the Zentrum? They have an outstanding bike display, as well as motors.


Yes. 7 times. Sooner or later I want to see the museum in Munich.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

JonM said:


> Yes. 7 times. Sooner or later I want to see the museum in Munich.


:wow: 7 times?? I'll shut up now.

(I guess you can't beat the price.)


----------

